# urgent home needed for two cats - one is 23 years old



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

these two cats urgently need a home. they are in south london. if anyone can help please get in touch x 

this info has come from someone i know on fb and i'm just waiting for photos etc


HOME NEEDED FOR TWO CATS - ONE IS 23 YEARS OLD !!! AND ONE IS 13 YEARS OLD. The owners are emigrating in March. Male and female, must be kept together. Can anyone offer these two oldies a home ? Please contact me if you can xx (and share if you know of anyone else that might be able to help)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wish I could help, but I can't. 

Are the owners seriously thinking they are going to get a home for their 23 yr old cat so they can bugger off to do whatever it is they are doing?


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope someone can help these poor cats. Absolute shame on anyone who could consider leaving a 23 year old cat. What planet do these people come from?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Polly G said:


> I hope someone can help these poor cats. Absolute shame on anyone who could consider leaving a 23 year old cat. What planet do these people come from?





MCWillow said:


> Wish I could help, but I can't.
> 
> Are the owners seriously thinking they are going to get a home for their 23 yr old cat so they can bugger off to do whatever it is they are doing?


i agree with both of you. i couldn't leave any of mine behind and certainly not one that's been in my life for so long
i've pointed them in the direction of golden oldies rescue in Essex in case no one will take them on


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So glad you are trying to help CG. Thank god there are people like you in the world


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I believe my friend Kat from Gracies cat rescue in Nottingham is taking on the 23 year old permanently  and taking in the other to properly rehome or keep - see what the owners say... xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I believe my friend Kat from Gracies cat rescue in Nottingham is taking on the 23 year old permanently  and taking in the other to properly rehome or keep - see what the owners say... xx


i forwarded the details on Cheryl about Kat. do you know if she has heard anything back yet x


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Wish I could help, but I can't.
> 
> Are the owners seriously thinking they are going to get a home for their 23 yr old cat so they can bugger off to do whatever it is they are doing?





Polly G said:


> I hope someone can help these poor cats. Absolute shame on anyone who could consider leaving a 23 year old cat. What planet do these people come from?


I feel this is a bit harsh when we don't know the circumstances. Maybe the owners have to leave due to work commitments. What if they have no choice? I agree it is incredibly sad but in certain situations who are we to say we would not have to do the same thing?


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

There are absolutely no circumstances that would make me abandon my cats - particularly if they had reached the fantastic age of 23.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just heard back from the lady on fb that this is all being sorted now thanks to Kat from Gracies cat rescue:thumbup:
brilliant news for these two golden oldies


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic news! I hope they are thoroughly spoiled for the rest of their lives


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sadly the people that owned these cats have failed to contact the lady that wanted to take them in. she has telephoned, left messages etc but they haven't replied. i just hope they are being loved by someone equally as nice as Kat who would have loved them dearly x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sad, let us know if you hear anything CG.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah so sad. I hope they have gone to a loving home and am I trying to put any other thoughts out of my head


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Whilst I agree that leaving a 23 year old cat behind is sad, probably the stress of travelling all that way would be too much for the cat rather than it to stay in the UK.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I would never go anywhere in the world and leave my cats behind - end of.
If you have a cat that is 23 years old you have a responsibility and duty of care. How much longer is the poor cat likely to live for and why abandon him now?


----------

